# Covid Mask - Monster Mash Parody - Halloween Lightshow 2020



## CindyLouWho (Oct 29, 2020)

I guess *someone* is *not too happy* about *wearing a "mask"*.

Just for the record....I am *for* wearing a mask!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)

Funny parody about anti-maskers! Clever lyrics, too.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

OMG, I am laughing so bad right now!

Thanks for this, Cindy.


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2020)

Great job to whoever.


----------

